# Im new and new help



## laxbro1393 (Sep 12, 2011)

Board size is all preference I would say 158Wide would be a good size. (wide because of your boot size)

Give me a budget your looking to spend and I could throw some links of some equipment to look at.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

502boarder said:


> Hello Snowboarding Forums!
> 
> Im very new to boarding (Ive never been once) but I plan on joining my schools ski and snowboard club this week. I have no equipment and honestly dont really know what I need. One of my friends skis so I know some basic stuff you need ( goggles, bindings, jackets, etc.) Here are my details:
> 
> ...


As far as a board, boots, and bindings... rent your first few times before buying. Make sure you like it before spending the coin.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Definitely rent first. 

Board size all depends on what kind of riding you want to do. Longer boards for all around free riding (powder, tree runs, back country, speed) and shorter boards for freestyle riding (street riding, rails, park)

As far as outerwear. You will definitely need the following.

Socks
Pants
Jacket
Gloves
Beanie
Goggles

Depending on the temp. you will need some base layers. But if you have a good, warm jacket all you'll need is a t-shirt underneath. Out here in Utah it gets pretty damn cold and I just wear a long sleeve shirt under my jacket and maybe some basketball shorts under my pants. But for those insane days or hanging out in the backcountry all day you'll need a special set up. 


Check out  http://www.burton.com/gear to get an idea of everything you'll need_ (not recommending burton gear, definitely look around for better/less expensive stuff.) 
_

Find a local knowledgable snowboard shop in your area and they will gladly help you out. Especially buying the board/boots/bindings for_ you._ 



Bring a fresh shirt and socks for the way home.




*EDIT: *Also man, try using http://www.snowboardingforum.com/search.php (when you search "key words" make sure to search 'titles only' instead of 'entire posts' ) You'll find everything you need + more. Especially on certain gear brands, specific items, while you wait for replies here. It's great.


----------

